# Charles Rosen take on Lebron



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3210846



> LeBron James was the most celebrated high school hooper since Lew Alcindor at Power Memorial and Wilt Chamberlain at Overbrook.
> 
> Both Alcindor (who changed his name to Kareem Abdul-Jabbar in 1971) and Chamberlain served their undergraduate apprenticeships — the former in UCLA, the latter at Kansas — before becoming instant all-stars in the NBA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got this from the Real Cavs fan boards.

For Charley Rosen, this article is one of the more complimentary pieces I've seen him write on a player. He usually has twice as much negative things to say about a guy compared to positives. Here he is more even.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're right. This is about as positive as Rosen will ever be. I've read some ridiculous comments by him about other teams and players that had me wondering what game he is watching.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rosen has made numerous uninformed observations about players over the last few years. At the same time, he also comes up with very astute and brilliant observations. I get the feeling he is limited to watching only a select few teams and players, hence his ridiculously poor analysis of non-superstar NBA players. 

With all that said, this was a very good analysis of LeBron's game. I don't think Rosen gave enough credit to LeBron's offensive game, but I think he was dead on about his defense. In fact, I think Rosen probably plagiarized my post about LeBron's defense here: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127938


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's not a horribly bad article but he did pick one of LeBrons' weakest games of the season to evaluate.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Rosen has made numerous uninformed observations about players over the last few years. At the same time, he also comes up with very astute and brilliant observations. I get the feeling he is limited to watching only a select few teams and players, hence his ridiculously poor analysis of non-superstar NBA players.
> 
> With all that said, this was a very good analysis of LeBron's game. I don't think Rosen gave enough credit to LeBron's offensive game, but I think he was dead on about his defense. In fact, I think Rosen probably plagiarized my post about LeBron's defense here: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127938


I agree. I especially agree with this part:

"James has been widely praised for his diligence in moving without the ball — but this is sheer nonsense. LeBron only moves without the ball when he knows that he'll receive a pass at the end of his route. When he's not involved in a particular play, he'll invariably stand around as idly as if he were waiting for a bus."


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. I especially agree with this part:
> ...


I don't remember LeBron being widely praised for his diligence in moving without the ball, in the first place. People have always said that he stands around too much.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't remember LeBron being widely praised for his diligence in moving without the ball, in the first place. People have always said that he stands around too much.


Yeah don't where the praise for that particular part of his game is coming from. I think he s definitely improved in this facet but it ain't great


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. I should dig up the "scouting report" that rosen did of Lebron when Lebron was in high school. He basically said Lebron would be nothing but an average NBA player, at best.

Rosen is a bitter kook, who wouldn't know his hand from his ***, because both only know how to drop fecal matter on paper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting coincidence that he picks Lebron's worst game of the season as his primary subject matter.


----------

